# Frogs & Toads > Mantella & Other Mantellidae > Beginner Discussion >  Copper Mantellas

## Strider18

Hello all,

So I found some copper Mantellas on lllreptiles website and couldn't find any specific care for them... If anyone knew the care for them as well if they are ok with lots of deep water (10+ inches) that would be great! Thanks everyone!

----------


## Carlos

Can you better describe the vivarium?  The water depth is not really an issue; but the available dry surface area is  :Smile:  .

----------


## Paul

Here is a link to the Mantella "Bible" Marc Staniszewski's Mantella FAQ

Mantellas are good swimmers from my experience, but like anything else it is better to be safe and have s few spot for them to escape if needed. My water was only 4 or 5 inches deep in the original Mantella tank I made and my M. Betsileo would dart across the water at break neck speeds.

----------


## Strider18

Ok, so there would be about 5 feet of water that is 10 or so inches deep... The land section will be about 1-2 feet wide and 12-16 inches deep. I may add some smaller floating islands that they can get onto if needed. Thanks!

----------

